# if you had $2,500... what wheels would you buy for your TT?



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

Just curious to see what sort of wheels people would like to see on their TT, and explore other peoples tastes. I know in the end it comes down to what the individual likes, I'm just interested in seeing what others would desire. 

Feel free to post up your opinions! Flame on lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Double... wait.., triple your budget limit, and I'm down for a set of these. 

These in bronze.. 










HRE makes me horny. 
http://www.hrewheels.com/p41/ 

After all, we are dreaming here.. Right?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

My taste for wheels are a little above the $2500 range as well, plus "off the shelf" wheels don't work with my fenders anymore. So, that price range is very limiting for me. 


I bought my choice wheels, but more than doubled 2500... 











For a custom built wheel that I would like, and is only a little above your listed price range, I would take a set of these. 











I will have them a little down the road.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

CCW classic (lightweight/Motorsports version) 

Strong enough to be raced, lightweight, fully custom 3 piece with timeless design. I've been lusting after a set for my car forever. 

Edit: 
*within the budget at $650-$675 a piece depending on the size.*


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah any HRE wheel would be amazing. Especially 504's.... 

I do like CCW's, they do seem snazzy.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> My taste for wheels are a little above the $2500 range as well, plus "off the shelf" wheels don't work with my fenders anymore. So, that price range is very limiting for me.
> 
> 
> I bought my choice wheels, but more than doubled 2500...
> ...


 Who makes your wheels?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

VIP Modular


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> My taste for wheels are a little above the $2500 range as well, plus "off the shelf" wheels don't work with my fenders anymore. So, that price range is very limiting for me.
> 
> 
> I bought my choice wheels, but more than doubled 2500...
> ...


 X2! 



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> CCW classic (lightweight/Motorsports version)
> 
> Strong enough to be raced, lightweight, fully custom 3 piece with timeless design. I've been lusting after a set for my car forever.
> 
> ...


 X2 

Both of these are wonderful option! I personally think wheels make or break the car. Depending on a persons personality, use of the car and taste. 

I love the modern yet classic design of the mk1TT which to me means it needs a classic yet modern wheel design. That being said, I stick to classic "motorsports" design which means 3 piece to me. That ends up making the wheels cost 3500-4500..... Even buying a "used" set of quality 3 piece wheels for 2500, you still need to budget $$$$ for rebuilding.. 

My $.02


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

i agree, i dig those wheels as well. if i could find a set of 17 inch RS faces, i'd snag them and hop on the rotiformed bandwagon. 

other than that these wheels seem rather promising (render for new design/company)


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Rotiform is coming out with a cast version of their IND wheel, I think they could look pretty good on a TT  









Although, I have these, waiting till the spring to get them on! :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

IMO, most aftermarket wheels never "look" as expensive as they actually are. So, if it were me with $2500 to drop on wheels (and is was 10 years ago), I'd drop it on a set of OZs or BBS. 

Everyone knows they're quality wheels and you spent quality money on them. 





















Oh, and get the proper TT size (offset and bolt pattern) so you don't have to waste money on spacers or adaptors. 

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Oh, and get the proper TT size (offset and bolt pattern) so you don't have to waste money on spacers or adaptors.
> 
> cheers.


 That's if you're going custom. 

For $2500? Probably a used set of Super RS's again. Or 18x9/10 LM's or BBS magnesium race wheels...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

paint job.... 
or 
vinyl wrap...


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought these  










Oz Allegerita @ less than 8kg a corner. Not to everyones taste though i understand.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ive lusted for Work VS-XX's since I saw them. They used to be over-played, though doesnt seem that way any more, but even if they still are..... I. DONT. CARE. 

Id like them just like this. Step bronze lip, matte black face.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Those babies are awesome! ^


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i love bbs and ccw wheels.... cant go wrong


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

5 more sets of O.Z's


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just saw their coming out with 18" MTechnica wheels, the full face could definitely look good on a TT


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Steelies and snows. Then I'd wait for spring.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have to agree with Max on this one. Those CCW's can't be beat for the price....but if price wasnt an option I'd have a set of center lock 3 piece forgeline's :laugh:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

centerlock? 
would you change the hub then? or does the wheel have a part that attaches to the hub, then another part that attaches to the center? 

the only centerlock wheels ive dealt with are for the early testarosa. you had to use a soft mallet, like a lead mallet, to hit the centerlocking spinner to remove and tighten the wheels. Kind of a PITA... You have to carry the mallet in the car or you could be stuck with a flat!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Wouldn't buy WHEELS*



Letter K said:


> Just curious to see what sort of wheels people would like to see on their TT, and explore other peoples tastes. I know in the end it comes down to what the individual likes, I'm just interested in seeing what others would desire.
> 
> Feel free to post up your opinions! Flame on lol


 Seriously, extra $2500 burning a hole in your pocket....easy. *BUY ANOTHER ONE!* 

I have learned from many years of experience...with foreign cars (and domestic) 
The easiest way to stay sane and not break your wallet..*.is have a parts car in your back yard!*


----------



## racer05 (Oct 18, 2011)

*2500 dollars for rim set???*

i would buy what i think looks good, it can cost as little as 600 a set or 10000 a set. use the left over for good tires and performance. i bought a set of drag dr 31 17x8 flat black rims, looks good, save a few dollars. buttttttttttt if you wanted the manufacture of my choice is hre. not sure how to insert a photo of mine cause it asks for a url? and not a browse for file option on my computer?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

racer05 said:


> i would buy what i think looks good, it can cost as little as 600 a set or 10000 a set. use the left over for good tires and performance. i bought a set of drag dr 31 17x8 flat black rims, looks good, save a few dollars. buttttttttttt if you wanted the manufacture of my choice is hre. not sure how to insert a photo of mine cause it asks for a url? and not a browse for file option on my computer?


 HERE YOU GO! 










and sorry you are wrong, they don't look good to me:thumbdown:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Morio said:


> HERE YOU GO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, I got my brand new Rotiforms for $600! But I have to agree those drag wheels are like what kids buy in high school, and of course they're always in black :laugh:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

who needs tires....spend the money on rims, and buy used tires with 20 patches!


----------

